

Google releases 'My Location' for cellphones (w/ google maps) - johnrob
http://venturebeat.com/2007/11/28/google-releases-killer-my-location-feature-for-cellphones/

======
jsomers
It gave my location to within a few blocks. In a small town without a car,
though, "a few blocks" is significant. Not obviously useful to me, yet.

------
tocomment
What's a good phone and plan that will give me unlimited internet access? I
couldn't figure out how to add it to my tmobile plan.

~~~
tocomment
wow, I checked verizon and tmobile and didn't find something like iphone
unlimited internet access for a different handset. What am I doing wrong?

------
maurycy
Wow, great. Now Google knows my e-mails, what pages I google for, and where I
am.

------
tocomment
Is this software you install on your phone or do you just have to go to that
URL?

~~~
sumrandommember
It's software. Google Map Mobile, a java app in most cases. I just downloaded
it but unfortunately the my location feature is unavailable om my phone.

------
tocomment
Will it work on the iphone?

------
schoudha
Loopt, you guys need to react quickly.

~~~
kogir
Loopt supports a broad range of devices already, with greater accuracy:

<https://loopt.com/loopt/phones.aspx>

More are on the way :)

~~~
schoudha
It its current form Loopt is a niche product because it requires GPS. The
salient feature of "My Location" is that it doesn't require GPS - this is what
make it a game changer.

~~~
pg
Don't nearly all phones now sold in the US have GPS?

~~~
rms
They all support GPS for the purposes of E911, but I don't think most of the
phones that triangulate position from tower data support GPS for application
developers or anything other than E911.
<http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/gps-phone2.htm>

